# is this how we setup brackish water, mix saltwater and freshwater together?



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

is it true? if not please tell me how.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I Love Tetras And Oscar said:


> is it true? if not please tell me how.


 Mixing Marine Salt in with Fresh Water, not Fresh Water Salt. Bringing it to at least 1.009. Yes, thats how its done.


----------



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

um if you know i didnt said freshwater salt, i more likely said mixing the water... the saltwater WATER and the freshwater WATER


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## I Love Tetras And Oscar (Jan 12, 2012)

but is that true though mixing the water


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I Love Tetras And Oscar said:


> but is that true though mixing the water


 No. You mix MARINE SALT in Fresh Water to make Brackish Water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

reefing madness;1088354[color=red said:


> *]mixing marine salt in with fresh water*[/color], not fresh water salt. Bringing it to at least 1.009. Yes, thats how its done.


. .


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Just find marine salt known as ROCK SALT.

They are crushed like iodize salt, Just measure your tank and compute for the amount of salt needed for the tank to be brackish. done


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

this is a funny thread. he's asking if mixing saltwater+freshwater=brackish water.i say it depends on what salt was used when you made the saltwater.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

kitten_penang said:


> this is a funny thread. he's asking if mixing saltwater+freshwater=brackish water.i say it depends on what salt was used when you made the saltwater.


Thats how Bracksih water is made in Nature. Fresh Water Mixes with Sea Water at river inlets, thats Real World Brackish Water. And if yoiu want real worl Brackish Water conditions, you use MARINE SALT. Example- Reef Crystals, Instant Ocean etc. Not ROCK SALT. No way, No How.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

ditto i find red sea pro reef salt they best salt so far.rock salts are for fw set-ups.btw im just having fun here reading the replies


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

GreyHounD said:


> Just find marine salt known as ROCK SALT.
> 
> They are crushed like iodize salt, Just measure your tank and compute for the amount of salt needed for the tank to be brackish. done


 Thats a big negative there. Non-Iodized Salt is the one you can use, not Iodized Salt. But even Non-Iodized Salt does not have the needed Calcium, Magnesium and other Trace Elements that are needed in our tanks.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

btw reefing madness what kind of skimmer and chiller are you using with your 240g and wont those butterflies and tang nip the coral?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

it looks like the only corals in that tank are rather distasteful to the fishes.many soft corals are.
and i mix my salt water with fresh water to make brackish  but without a product that reconstitutes the water to a proper saturation of the correct elements/minerals then a good marine salt definatly should be used when starting with fresh water.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

kitten_penang said:


> btw reefing madness what kind of skimmer and chiller are you using with your 240g and wont those butterflies and tang nip the coral?


I don't use a Chiller, I use 4 CPU cooling fans blowing across the surface of my water, the temp stays between 78-79 all year. Using Heaters in the SUmp in winter of course.
As for Tangs and Copper Banded Butterfly Fish, neither one nips at any coral I have. Tangs won't nip any coral at all. Copper Bands are iffy, but most don't have issues with them at all.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

ive found just getting the copper band to eat well more of the issue then it eating things it shouldnt be, and with them its more of a worry with clam mantles and anemones.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

yes i've read they are rather finicky and picky eaters.thanks for the reply.


----------

